# Floating Anubias



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Can i float my anubias plant until it grows some more roots? Because everytime i plant it in the substrate it comes floating to the top anyways at the slightest nudge from the ps.. its the stupid rhizome thats giving me trouble because the roots arent that long and i cant bury the damn thing so its very delicate as far as staying where i planted it goes.

Any opinions?

If i was to tie it to a rock how long would it take to become established?

I am running just over 1wpg and dosing flourish once a week.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

anubias really shouldn't be planted in the substrate, the rhizome needs to be exposed... just tie it to some driftwood


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

it was fine in my 25 gallon planted in the substrate...as long as the rhizome is above the substrate there are no issues except it does not like to stay still.

i may tie it down later today but i hate the look of it... how long does it take to establish a hold on the rock? I know it would probably be better on some driftwood but i have none in my pygo tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

depends on how porous the rock is... but it usually takes a couple weeks for anubias to grab a good hold in my tanks


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

true i guess i dont have a choice in the matter though unless i want to replant the damn thing everyday

thanks joe


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Tie it using thin fishing line. You cant see the fishing line as much as thread. Also, in my 125gallon low light tank, it take a month or two before my anubias attach themselves.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont think i have any fishing line but i could probably get some off a neighbour.. meh right now i just put it between two rocks and positioned the roots so it can latch on to the rocks. if it comes up again i will tie it down.


----------

